# Keyless Ignition Class Action Research



## craigrow (Feb 21, 2010)

Emission said:


> I'm not saying owners couldn't make the error, but it sounds like this attorney is fishing for a case... not the other way around.
> 
> BTW, install a battery-operated CO detector in your house ($25). Your heater/fireplace can also kill you.
> 
> - Mike


Good point. I had forgotten we installed one when we moved into the house.


----------



## tdepetra (Sep 1, 2010)

Like every other class action lawsuit being planned by lawyers (code for looking for the next big fee), the plaintiff gets a nickel or two each, but the law firm gets millions. 

Just go away.


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

I loved that I could leave my 330i with comfort access running and go get something from the house. I often don't turn off my car when I leave it to run in to the house or take my kid into his grandmother's. 

Yeah the car could get stolen... the odds of that are so astoundingly low that I think I stand a better chance of finding an ET in the backseat first.

Not a design flaw. I consider it a good feature.


----------



## craigrow (Feb 21, 2010)

tdepetra said:


> Like every other class action lawsuit being planned by lawyers (code for looking for the next big fee), the plaintiff gets a nickel or two each, but the law firm gets millions.


That is 100% right. I've been awarded settlements from a couple of class-action suits where I wondered if the check was worth enough to justify the trip to the bank to cash it. I know the lawyers cashed much bigger checks though.

However, and I hate that I seem to be defending the lawyers, after living in China for a while I came home with a new appreciation for liability law suits. I still hate them but, I can't tell you the number of risky situations we were in, mostly risky for our kids, that I know would never have occured in the US because the risk of a liability suit would have caused people to remedy the situation. For example, the play equipment at our apartment building was a typical children's playground set, two towers, slides, monkey bars and a bridge connecting the two towers. All four of my kids put a leg through the slats in the bridge deck at one point or another. That type of equipment never even gets sold in the US, much less installed in a high-rise apartment owned by a multi-national corporation. We have the greedy, fat-cat liability lawyers to thank for that.


----------



## MarcA78 (Oct 28, 2008)

AzNMpower32 said:


> I'm fine with the push-button starts on any vehicle.
> 
> People need to wise up and take responsibility for their actions, including actions of stupidity such as forgetting to turn the engine off. It's dumb enough that cars in the US have key reminder chimes. (I know the key is in the ignition, I just drove to my destination!)


Why take responsibility when you can just sue someone?


----------



## SWMc (Jul 26, 2010)

MarcA78 said:


> Why take responsibility when you can just sue someone?


Here is another that seems ridiculous to me.



> CSX Train Lawsuit Follows Teen Death On Trestle
> Posted by Eddie Farah
> Friday, June 13, 2008 10:36 PM EST
> 
> ...


----------



## Killjoy (May 13, 2009)

^ Ugh. What a money grubbing piece of crap. I despise the attitude that if a death happens, it must be someone else's fault other than the deceased. 

And in a nod to the other's who mentioned Darwinism, if you die from carbon monoxide poisoning because you left our car on, then you should probably be dead anyways. cars a huge convenience to First- and Third-world countries alike, but they have their risks as well. People need to take responsibility and control over their own lives/fate, and recognizing when the car is still turned on certainly classifies as such.


----------



## ///M-Furby (Mar 2, 2009)

kipedwrd said:


> Sorry for cross-posting, Tim. I've never posted on a forum of any type before today. Feel free to delete any other cross posts I've made.
> 
> So you know, my firm is researching which vehicles have keyless ignition systems where the car will remain on indefinitely after the key fob is removed from the passenger compartment (i.e. the driver forgets to turn off the car.)
> 
> ...


Aren't lawyers supposed to be engaged by their clients will for some kind of "justice" as opposed to lawyers engaging people for work? It's one thing if you know for a fact someone left their car on (because of the key fob not working properly) and then died from it (or got seriously hurt). Your "investigation" is spawned by recent news reports... I hope you get disbarred.

You are trolling for a lawsuit...and a class action lawsuit - where each person would get a check for $29.99...you would get a check for a few million...and future buyers of these cars would have to pay extra money to sustain your lifestyle.

GTFO the forums...oh and I call BS on you're claim that you never posted in a forum before this...it seems you know exactly what you are doing.


----------



## ///M-Furby (Mar 2, 2009)

craigrow said:


> *The furnace would suck exhaust fumes into the house*.


Why in gods name would you have your furnace grab air from your garage where you keep your car? Each time you enter/exit the driveway I'd imagine your house will start to smell like fumes (hope you're not driving a diesal). I recommend you get this fixed by having a professional installer put in some pipe work so your furnace gets the air from outside your home...then it will be fresh air, not vehicle fumes.


----------

